# USS Bonhomme Richard Is On Fire



## DA SWO (Jul 13, 2020)

Can't believe no one has commented on this.
Huge blow to the Navy and Marine Corps.
3 links, and I recommend reading them in order.

Amphibious Assault Ship USS Bonhomme Richard Is On Fire At Naval Base San Diego (Updated)

USS Bonhomme Richard's Bridge Engulfed In Flames As Fire Rages Into The Night (Updated)

Two Decks Are Thought To Separate Fire On USS Bonhomme Richard From 1M Gallons Of Fuel


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 13, 2020)

The only thing that separates this from a 'catastrophic disaster' is that she was pier-side and not at sea.  Sounds like huge damage.

I imagine the Navy will use another gator freighter for the next float; it's maintenance cycle will be markedly short for the turnaround.


----------



## Andoni (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow. This fire looks enormous.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 13, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> The only thing that separates this from a 'catastrophic disaster' is that she was pier-side and not at sea.  Sounds like huge damage.
> 
> I imagine the Navy will use another gator freighter for the next float; it's maintenance cycle will be markedly short for the turnaround.


Fire suppression system would have been on-line if she was at sea.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 13, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Fire suppression system would have been on-line if she was at sea.



Yes, but....at sea.... <Shudder>. Few things scare sailors as much as fire.


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2020)

Melted the superstructure? Yikes! RIP Bonnie Dick.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 14, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Fire suppression system would have been on-line if she was at sea.


Why would it not be on docked?


----------



## medicchick (Jul 14, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Why would it not be on docked?


The articles I've read said it was being worked on. I doubt they'd put to see if it was still needing maintenance.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 14, 2020)

medicchick said:


> The articles I've read said it was being worked on. I doubt they'd put to see if it was still needing maintenance.


This.

Here is a story from this mornings Proceedings has a list of shipyard fires:

Warships in Maintenance Always Face Increased Risk for Fire Damage - USNI News


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2020)

Some pictures. This will not buff out.

Here’s what the damage inside the Bonhomme Richard looks like


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2020)

Sources say arson.
So BLM or Antifa?

Navy Investigation Into USS Bonhomme Richard Fire Now Has An Arson Suspect: Report


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 30, 2020)

Update: The Navy has decided to scrap the ship


UPDATED: Navy Will Scrap USS Bonhomme Richard - USNI News


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 1, 2022)

I am shocked by this; figured if the Navy had their scapegoat, he’d be cooked for certain. 

Sailor charged with starting fire that destroyed Navy ship found not guilty


----------



## Locksteady (Oct 1, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I am shocked by this; figured if the Navy had their scapegoat, he’d be cooked for certain.


They couldn't make Froglegs out of that soup.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 4, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I am shocked by this; figured if the Navy had their scapegoat, he’d be cooked for certain.
> 
> Sailor charged with starting fire that destroyed Navy ship found not guilty


The evidence was, well there was no evidence. Not hard to see why he was found not guilty.


----------

